# Can a '89 VG30E replace a 92 VG30DE?



## shinewill (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a great running VG30E engine in my 89 Maxima SE. But the rest of the car is crap. 

I can buy a nice 92 Maxima SE......with a bad VG30DE engine.

Any issues replacing the bad VG30DE in the '92 with my good '89 VG30E? 

Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the 92 SE has a VE30DE. It is a unique 3 year only motor.
in order to downgrade to a VG30E you need the computer and wiring harness for a 93-94 VG. you will also need to change the injectors since the VE uses a larger injector than the VG plus the 89 VG uses a different connector than the VE or the 93-94 VG.


----------

